# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  علت سختی درس شیمی کنکور های اخیر؟

## Mr Sky

خدایی  از چه لحاظ سخت شده
سوالات بخش خاصی 
یا کلا سطح سوال 
یا محاسباتی بودن.....
اینکه ميگن سخت شده دلیلش چيه....لطفا بگيد تا ما هم درست بفهمیم....

----------


## par.rah

سوالات بخش خاصی 
یا کلا سطح سوال 
یا محاسباتی بودن.....

مباحث حفظی سخت شدن..سوالات مسئله ای آسونتر شدن ولی در کل ایده ی سوالات محاسباتی زیاد شده(ایده های که در مسائل 94 وجود داشت، خیلی هاش جدید بود!)

----------


## AMIN.VAFA

> خدایی  از چه لحاظ سخت شده
> سوالات بخش خاصی 
> یا کلا سطح سوال 
> یا محاسباتی بودن.....
> اینکه ميگن سخت شده دلیلش چيه....لطفا بگيد تا ما هم درست بفهمیم....



سلام.واسه اینکه بهتر متوجه بشی شیمی کنکور93و94 رو نگاه که با چشمای خودت ببینی که با مطالب کتاب ارتباط نزدیکی نداره.

----------


## aliseydali

> سوالات بخش خاصی 
> یا کلا سطح سوال 
> یا محاسباتی بودن.....
> 
> مباحث حفظی سخت شدن..سوالات مسئله ای آسونتر شدن ولی در کل ایده ی سوالات محاسباتی زیاد شده(ایده های که در مسائل 94 وجود داشت، خیلی هاش جدید بود!)


داداش چان علاوه بر سخت شدن مباحث حفظی . مباحث محاسباتی هم سخت شدن

----------


## aliseydali

> خدایی  از چه لحاظ سخت شده
> سوالات بخش خاصی 
> یا کلا سطح سوال 
> یا محاسباتی بودن.....
> اینکه ميگن سخت شده دلیلش چيه....لطفا بگيد تا ما هم درست بفهمیم....


داداش جان تا سال 92 سوالات شیمی خیلی ساده بودند 
و خیلی ها هم فقط با خوندن شیمی تو بهترین داشنگاه های دولتی قبول میشدن 
طراح سوالات کنکور اومدن سوآلات شیمی رو مثل زیست به کلی تعییر دادن


موفق باشید

----------


## aliseydali

> خدایی  از چه لحاظ سخت شده
> سوالات بخش خاصی 
> یا کلا سطح سوال 
> یا محاسباتی بودن.....
> اینکه ميگن سخت شده دلیلش چيه....لطفا بگيد تا ما هم درست بفهمیم....


داداش جان تا سال 92 سوالات شیمی خیلی ساده بودند 
و خیلی ها هم فقط با خوندن شیمی تو بهترین داشنگاه های دولتی قبول میشدن 
طراح سوالات کنکور اومدن سوآلات شیمی رو مثل زیست به کلی تعییر دادن


موفق باشید

----------


## par.rah

> داداش چان علاوه بر سخت شدن مباحث حفظی . مباحث *محاسباتی هم سخت شدن*


به نظرم سخت در شیمی یعنی وقت گیر! سوالات محاسباتی سال 91و92 رو حل کنید و با 94 که ما دادیم مقایسه کنید..سوالات کاملا آسون از نظر محسابه و کاملا خلاقانه شده بودن

----------


## Dr Baq3r

سوالای حفظیه سخت و وقت گیرتر شدن سوالات محاسباتی(البته با سخت شدن سوالات حفظی عملا وقت گیر تر هم میشن دیگه)
همین و بس

----------


## kahkoo

وقت گیر تر شده !

----------


## daniad

هم سخت شده هم وقت گیر 
سخت از این لحاظ که مطالب عمیق تر شده و تیپ سوالا یه طوری شده که برای یه سوال باید به کل شیمی مسلط باشی 
مثلا تیپی مثل همین سوالات شمارشی که چند تا گزاره درسته
تعداد سوالای محاسباتی تو 93 یهو زیاد شد 
واقعا برای خودمم سواله که چه دلیلی پشت این کاره 
در  کل بنظرم خوبه که سخت شد چون قبل از 92 سوالات شیمی اصلا در حد بقیه  اختصاصیا نبود و با کم خوندنم میشد به درصد بالا رسید ولی الان هر کی کم  بخونه نمیتونه زیاد بزنه در نتیجه کسی که واقعا رو این درس سرمایه گذاری  کرده به نتیجه میرسه

----------


## taker190

شیمی کنکور ریاضی 94 خیــــــلی سخت بود
ینی مسایل جدیدی رو آورده بودند. خیلی سخت بودند و مفهومی
ولی تجربی 94 خیلی آسونتر بود.
من خودم شیمی ریاضی 94 رو تو 3 ساعت 60 زدم ولی تجربی 94 رو تو 45 دقیقه 60 زدم
ایده هاش خیلی جدید بود.

----------


## amin dehghan

> شیمی کنکور ریاضی 94 خیــــــلی سخت بود
> ینی مسایل جدیدی رو آورده بودند. خیلی سخت بودند و مفهومی
> ولی تجربی 94 خیلی آسونتر بود.
> من خودم شیمی ریاضی 94 رو تو 3 ساعت 60 زدم ولی تجربی 94 رو تو 45 دقیقه 60 زدم
> ایده هاش خیلی جدید بود.


ریاضی به این سختی نبود و در ضمن سوالات کنکور را تا در جو کنکور و با بقیه دروس نزنید نمیتونید بگید سخت یا اسونه
چرا سوالات امسال خیلی سخت جلوه کرد؟چون که دروس اختصاصی اکثر سوالات سخت بود و زمانی که شما داری سوالات شیمی را حل میکنی یاد زیست میفت و حواس پرتی میاره
توصیه به استارتر تاپیک:خودت سوالات را نگاه کن اگه راحت بود به نظرت مغرور نشو و اگه سخت بود اونقدر بخون تا روتین بشه
بدترین مشکل توی سال کنکور غروره(البته از نوع بدش)

----------


## sis413

شیمی داره مث زیست میشه باید ترکیبی بخونی و دقیق و درست بفهمیش

----------


## doctor reza

> به نظرم سخت در شیمی یعنی وقت گیر! سوالات محاسباتی سال 91و92 رو حل کنید و با 94 که ما دادیم مقایسه کنید..سوالات کاملا آسون از نظر محسابه و کاملا خلاقانه شده بودن


سلام
دقیقن!
به هرکسی یک ساعت زمان بدی،85درصدشونوحل میکنه!
مشکل فقط وفقط زمانه وبس...
امامن نظرخودم اینه محاسباتی هرچی میخوان بدن باهرایده ای اماحفظی و زیستی ندن!
مثلن واقعن کارای دانشمندان درفصل 1شیمی2وقتی ازشون توی کنکورمیادازبارعلمیش کم میکنه...

----------


## doctor reza

> ریاضی به این سختی نبود و در ضمن سوالات کنکور را تا در جو کنکور و با بقیه دروس نزنید نمیتونید بگید سخت یا اسونه
> چرا سوالات امسال خیلی سخت جلوه کرد؟چون که دروس اختصاصی اکثر سوالات سخت بود و زمانی که شما داری سوالات شیمی را حل میکنی یاد زیست میفت و حواس پرتی میاره
> توصیه به استارتر تاپیک:خودت سوالات را نگاه کن اگه راحت بود به نظرت مغرور نشو و اگه سخت بود اونقدر بخون تا روتین بشه
> بدترین مشکل توی سال کنکور غروره(البته از نوع بدش)


واقعن خیلی تخریب کنندست غرور!خدانصیب کسی نکنه!

----------


## par.rah

> شیمی داره مث زیست میشه باید ترکیبی بخونی و دقیق و درست بفهمیش


این وحشتناکه...کنکور اگه در دو درس اینجوری بشه فاجعست

----------


## par.rah

> سلام
> دقیقن!
> به هرکسی یک ساعت زمان بدی،85درصدشونوحل میکنه!
> مشکل فقط وفقط زمانه وبس...
> امامن نظرخودم اینه محاسباتی هرچی میخوان بدن باهرایده ای اماحفظی و زیستی ندن!
> مثلن واقعن کارای دانشمندان درفصل 1شیمی2وقتی ازشون توی کنکورمیادازبارعلمیش کم میکنه...



کنکور ما دیگه کنکور علمی ای نیست! پس انتظار سخت شدن مطالب حفظی خیلی دور از ذهنم نیست!

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

حالا به نظرتون برای کنکور جدید میشه به منابع فعلی اعتماد کرد یا مثه سوالات که جدید اند با ید منابع جدیدی رو دنبال کرد؟؟؟

----------


## par.rah

> حالا به نظرتون برای کنکور جدید میشه به منابع فعلی اعتماد کرد یا مثه سوالات که جدید اند با ید منابع جدیدی رو دنبال کرد؟؟؟


متاسفانه کتابای جدید هم کیفیت مناسب برای مقابله با کنکورای جدید رو ندارن، پس خودتون باید سبک مطالعتون رو بروز کنید و منتظر نشید که کتابای جدید این کارو واستون بکنه
شیمی مفهومی تر شده در مسئله و طولانی تر شده در حفظیات پس مثه روبات شما هم اینطوری بخونید

----------


## KowsarDDC

*من تنها دلیلشو بی عدالتی سیستم سنجشی می دونم* :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

هم سطح سوالا رفته بالا هم وقت گیری و تغییر تیپ بعضی از سوالات مثل سوالات شمارشی که جدیدا اومد تو کنکور و وقت گیره

----------


## sardare azmoon

چون کتاب ها و کلاس های کنکور زیاد شده و باید سخت باشه تا همه بالا نزنند

----------


## par.rah

> *من تنها دلیلشو بی عدالتی سیستم سنجشی می دونم*


میشه دلیلشو بگی که چرا اینو میگی..

----------


## par.rah

> چون کتاب ها و کلاس های کنکور زیاد شده و باید سخت باشه تا همه بالا نزنند


دلیل نمیشه این که سردار!
خب تاثیر داره ولی باید دنبال علتای دیگه باشی

----------


## sardare azmoon

> دلیل نمیشه این که سردار!
> خب تاثیر داره ولی باید دنبال علتای دیگه باشی


چرا دلیل نمیشه؟؟؟؟ اگر قرار با سطح 10 سال پیش بدن درصد بسیاری از افراد میره بالای 80 و رقابت فشرده میشه و تفاوت بین خوب و بد کمتر مشخص میشه خود شما امسال 80 زدی شیمی رو حالا اگر سطحش مثل 10 سال پیش بود شما 95 میزدی اونی که امسال 40 زده 80 میزد اونوقت حق شما که خوب خونده بودی ضایع میشد

----------


## par.rah

> چرا دلیل نمیشه؟؟؟؟ اگر قرار با سطح 10 سال پیش بدن درصد بسیاری از افراد میره بالای 80 و رقابت فشرده میشه و تفاوت بین خوب و بد کمتر مشخص میشه خود شما امسال 80 زدی شیمی رو حالا اگر سطحش مثل 10 سال پیش بود شما 95 میزدی اونی که امسال 40 زده 80 میزد اونوقت حق شما که خوب خونده بودی ضایع میشد


میدونی چیه..ای کاش مثلا یه جور متعادلی سخت میشد..مثلا امسال بچه هایی که معلمای خوب داشتن اکثرا بالا زدن...به هر حال پاشو از ایران بریم اصن!

----------


## aliseydali

> به نظرم سخت در شیمی یعنی وقت گیر! سوالات محاسباتی سال 91و92 رو حل کنید و با 94 که ما دادیم مقایسه کنید..سوالات کاملا آسون از نظر محسابه و کاملا خلاقانه شده بودن


درسته مثلا من خودم کنکور 92 رو شیمیشو 50 به بالا زدم اما 94 رو وحشتناک افتضاح زدم یعنی زیر 10 درصد

بهم نخندین ها

----------


## par.rah

> درسته مثلا من خودم کنکور 92 رو شیمیشو 50 به بالا زدم اما 94 رو وحشتناک افتضاح زدم یعنی زیر 10 درصد
> 
> بهم نخندین ها


نه داداش، خیلی ها خب اینجوری کردن..همه غافلگیر شدن

----------


## alifh

حداقل سختتر کردن باید زمانشم بیشتر کنن من  همیشه از شیمی ده سوال وقت کم میارم شیمی نودو چهارم 30 زدم به نظرم من سوالای شیمی نودو چهار از ریاضیو فیزیکم وقتگیرترن

----------


## par.rah

> حداقل سختتر کردن باید زمانشم بیشتر کنن من  همیشه از شیمی ده سوال وقت کم میارم شیمی نودو چهارم 30 زدم به نظرم من سوالای شیمی نودو چهار از ریاضیو فیزیکم وقتگیرترن


خب هنر اینه که بتونی خودت رو کنترل کنی و تو همون 35 دقیقه به یه درصد معقولی برسی...امسال کسایی که بالای 70 زدن شیمی رو خیلی کم بوده..علتش سواد نیست، وقته...

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
به نظر من طراحان سوال سعی میکنن سوالاشون رو سخت تر از سال قبلشون بدن میدونید چرا ؟
چون ازمون های ازمایشی گزینه دو و قلمچی از سال های قبل الگو و نمونه برداری میکنن و هیچ وقت هم یک طراح کنکور نمیاد که سوالات کنکور سال بعد رو هم سطح سال قبل بنویسه چون اگر اینجوری باشه همه داوطلبا میرن برای سال های قبل رو تمرین میکنن که برای سال جدید بتونن درصد خوبی بزنن و اینجوری خوب رو از بعد نمیشه تشخیص داد
برای همین هر سال سوالا سخت تر میشه
این نظر من بود
موفق باشید
بای دوستان :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mr Sky

من به یه نتیجه اخلاقی رسیدم.........هوش هم لازمه..خلاص....مثلا سارا همتی فقط رو مبتکران خونده و صد زده و منابعی مثل مبتکران نتنها کافین بلکه خیلی زیاد از حد هم مطالب رو بسط دادن........خلاص

----------


## MohammadT

نظرهای دوستان یواش یواش داره منو می ترسونه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## par.rah

> نظرهای دوستان یواش یواش داره منو می ترسونه


به هر حال باید خودتون رو آماده کنید..شاید سخت تر از این هم بشه

----------


## par.rah

> من به یه نتیجه اخلاقی رسیدم.........هوش هم لازمه..خلاص....مثلا سارا همتی فقط رو مبتکران خونده و صد زده و منابعی مثل مبتکران نتنها کافین بلکه خیلی زیاد از حد هم مطالب رو بسط دادن........خلاص


من توضیح دادم، بیشتر از منابع باید به خوب و مفهومی خوندن بچسبید...منم بیشتر وقتم رو رو مبتکران گذاشتم و به نظرم کافی بود بقیش خلاقیته دیگه

----------


## ammir

شیمی سخت شد چون ترکیبی شده 
چون شدیدا وقت گیر شده 
شما برو تجربی امسال ببینم 
تست ترمودینامکش 4 خط بود خب بیشرف 1 دقیقه خوندن تست طول می کشه فقط :Yahoo (31): 
آما 
من مخالف سخت شدن نیستم اما بیا عزیز من 40 درصدش سخت بده در این حد 
بقیشم نمیگم اسون استاندارد باشه 
امسال حتی تستای 2-3 فصل اول شیمی 2 که همیشه اسون تر بودن سخت شده بود 
کلا شیمی رو حسابی بخونید اگه می خواین خوب بزنید دیگه نمیشه با دو سه ماه و فیل مبتکران کاریش کرد

----------


## MohammadT

> به هر حال باید خودتون رو آماده کنید..شاید سخت تر از این هم بشه


خب مشکل اینه که نمی دونیم چجوری آماده کنیم خودمونو من الان دارم مبتکران و خیلی سبز رو می خونم اما  مشکل اینه که یکی میگه مبتکران و خیلی سبز کافیه یکی میگه نه دیگه جوابگو نیست. من خودم قصد دارم برای کار بیشتر روی مسائل کتاب مسائل استوکیومتری مهروماه رو بگیرم

----------


## Mostafa7

از حدود 3-4 سال پیش تا الآن ، هر سال داره یک درس به طور کلی تغییر میکنه و به صورت فضایی سخت میشه . 
اول زیست ، پارسال شیمی ، امسال فیزیک ... شاید سال بعد ریاضی . 
اتفاقا اینکه میگن مرز بین دانش آموزای خوب و بد مشخص میشه به نظرم درست نیست . در صورتی مرز مشخص میشه که سوالات سختی متعادلی داشته باشن .
نه اینکه دانش آموزای خوب هم نتونن حل کنن سوالات رو .

----------


## Mr Sky

> خب مشکل اینه که نمی دونیم چجوری آماده کنیم خودمونو من الان دارم مبتکران و خیلی سبز رو می خونم اما  مشکل اینه که یکی میگه مبتکران و خیلی سبز کافیه یکی میگه نه دیگه جوابگو نیست. من خودم قصد دارم برای کار بیشتر روی مسائل کتاب مسائل استوکیومتری مهروماه رو بگیرم


مبتکران یا خیلی سبز به تنهایی کافی هست.....وقت خودتونو تلف نکنید.....تنها راهش هوش و خلاقیت هست.....اگه کسی نتونه يه کتاب 100صفحه ای شیمی رو که مبتکران 600صفحش کرده بازم تو کنکور خوب بزنه ار منبع و این حرف ها گذشته......همونا رو دقیق بخون بهتره :Y (696):

----------


## par.rah

آقا دیگه دنبال علت یابی نباشد، خوب بخونید فقط

----------


## par.rah

> خب مشکل اینه که نمی دونیم چجوری آماده کنیم خودمونو من الان دارم مبتکران و خیلی سبز رو می خونم اما  مشکل اینه که یکی میگه مبتکران و خیلی سبز کافیه یکی میگه نه دیگه جوابگو نیست. من خودم قصد دارم برای کار بیشتر روی مسائل کتاب مسائل استوکیومتری مهروماه رو بگیرم


به هر حال اون چیزی که واضحه اینه که کتاب درسیه دیگه! مفاهیم رو یاد بیگرید تموم سوالات ایده ای رو میتونید جواب بدید

----------


## par.rah

> از حدود 3-4 سال پیش تا الآن ، هر سال داره یک درس به طور کلی تغییر میکنه و به صورت فضایی سخت میشه . 
> اول زیست ، پارسال شیمی ، امسال فیزیک ... شاید سال بعد ریاضی . 
> اتفاقا اینکه میگن مرز بین دانش آموزای خوب و بد مشخص میشه به نظرم درست نیست . در صورتی مرز مشخص میشه که سوالات سختی متعادلی داشته باشن .
> نه اینکه دانش آموزای خوب هم نتونن حل کنن سوالات رو .



تجربی امسال که همه درس های اختصاصی سخت بود

----------


## konkurbank

كلا سخت شده و وقت گير و سبك س.الا عوض شده ولي به قول خودتون اي كاش به اندازه كافي سخت ميشد نه اينجور كه خواستن رقابت رو تو رتبه هاي بالا بالا خوب كنن كلا رقابت رو از دانش آموزان خوب به پايين خراب كردن...
به نظرم سطح سوالات فيزيك تو چند سال اخير عالي بوده....

----------


## cerberus

من یه داستان میگم میزان سختی تخصصی ها در کنکور امسال مشخص میشه .
دوستم میگفت فامیلش سر جلسه نشسته بود . وقتی به تخصصی ها رسید ( بیشتری معمولا تو یه زمان مشخص به تخصصیا میرسن ) بالا رو نگاه کرد دید طرفای 40 50 نفر پا شدن رفتن .
در مورد موضوع اصلی تاپیک من کاملا ( 1000% ) با *par.rah* موفقم . مبنا کتاب درسیه . حالا سوال میخواد سخت باشه میخواد آسون باشه . این که شما دو تا منبع بزرگ تو یه درس داری بعد سراغ منابع دیگه باشی از نظر من کار خوبی نیست . باید به منبعت ایمان داشته باشی . اگر با برنامه ریزی و شیوه مطالعه درست درس بخونی کنکور میشه مثل یه آزمون عادی ( البته با سطحی بالاتر که میشه مثل غول مرحله آخر ) . اینکه آدم مثلا بیاد از خیلی سبز بره فاگوزیست بعد بره خیلی سبز بخونه بعد بره 4 تا کتاب دیگه بگیره یه جورایی ناجوره . به هر حال اول از همه کتاب رو بچلونین ! :D

----------


## rez657

72
کسی شیمی گاج جامع داشته  ؟؟؟ من پارسال گرفتم اما نتونستم بخونمش
همه میگن مبتکران وقتی می پرسی  بنظرتون عوض کنمش ؟؟؟؟ 
شهرمنده تو این تاپیک نوشتم گفتم الکی تاپیک ایجاد نکگنم

----------


## magicboy

> 72
> کسی شیمی گاج جامع داشته  ؟؟؟ من پارسال گرفتم اما نتونستم بخونمش
> همه میگن مبتکران وقتی می پرسی  بنظرتون عوض کنمش ؟؟؟؟ 
> شهرمنده تو این تاپیک نوشتم گفتم الکی تاپیک ایجاد نکگنم


جامع گاج عالیه
حیف بعضی تستاش اسونه 
وگرنه درسنامه هاش خیلی خوبه

----------


## khaan

طراح ها در این چند دهه انواع اقسام تست ها رو در شیمی استفاده کردن و مطالب کتاب هم رفته رفته حذف شده و مطالب کمتری برای طرح تست مونده. به همین خاطر مجبورن بیان و ایده های نو استفاده کنن. متاسفانه به جای ایده های نو میان برای سخت شدن سوال، اعداد رو سخت طرح میکنن. در حالی که فردی که همه محاسبات رو درست انجام داده و رتبه 1 شده پس فردا هیچ محاسبه ای رو ذهنی انجام نخواهد داد و ماشین حساب کوچکترین چیزی خواهد بود که برای محاسبه ازش استفاده خواهد کرد.

----------


## mina019

آدمو دیونه میکنه

----------

